# behavior question for my rescue dog, hope someone has some advice.



## jvolpe59 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, picked up this dog a few days ago, he's a 3-4 year old schnauzer mix from a mill. Upon getting him home, the poor thing was a trembling mess. He wouldn't walk on a hard floor, only rugs and once on a leash stood in one spot. he enjoyed being petted and massaged and didn't shy away from my hand.
Amazingly within 24 hours, he's doing great and though uncertain on the wood floors in my home, walks on them and is getting bolder by the minute. He even has taken to walking on a leash and enjoys going "outside".
His newest "habit" has me confused. He wags his tail when I'm petting his head and rubbing under his chin, but as I take my hand away, tries to hold my hand with his mouth. I don't feel he's trying to bite me because it's very gentle, but I do feel his teeth. This is the first time in all my years with dogs that I notice this, but he is definitely the oldest and most damaged dog I've taken on.
Any info anyone has would be helpful. But let me say I'm so proud of my little guy at the progress he's making.
Thanks
John


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I honestly feel he does not want you to stop petting him and scratching his chin. He is enjoying this attention ... long deserved attention ... poor guy. I am so glad you rescued him! Good luck ... and please post pics of him when you can.


----------

